# Copper leopard gecko



## adamo1315 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi. Is anybody can explain what meant copper in leopard gecko? I am not sure but think its meant bright orange color. Am i right?


----------



## Leos1234 (Oct 8, 2017)

Yes your right if it's a pure copper it's a tangerine tremper


----------

